# And the world's biggest hypocrite is...



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This big turd!









His new movie is coming out soon (the sequel to Inconvenient Truth) so of course he's doing the talk show circuit. He want everyone to see it so he can make even more money! But he is a total fraud and hypocrite.



> A new report from National Center for Public Policy Research reveals that in just this past year, Al Gore used enough energy to power the average American household for more than 21 years.
> 
> He burned through 230,889 kilowatt hours (kWh) at his Nashville residence, which includes his home, pool and driveway entry gate electricity meters.


Gore keeps his pool heated to 102 degrees year round.



> Gore even told the "TODAY Show" that his home uses 100 percent renewable energy, but that is an outright lie. Just because Gore donates to the Green Power Switch program doesn't mean he receives green energy at his home. Gore gets the same electricity every other Nashville resident receives - 87 percent of which comes from nuclear, coal and natural gas power plants. About 10 percent of Gore's electricity comes from the TVA's environmentally devastating dams. Only a puny 3 percent comes from renewable sources such as solar and wind.


If you have the time I suggest reading the whole story. My quotes are only the tip of the iceberg for this con-man who's convinced everyone he's an environmentalist. Be sure to pass this on to friends and family so this snake oil salesman can be exposed.

EXCLUSIVE: Al Gore's Home Devours 34 Times Mo | The Daily Caller


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This big turd. :vs_laugh: I'm surprised at your restraint.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya coulda left the picture off.

How do I erase that image from my mind????

Darn near as bad as the one with Pelosi, Feinstein, and Boxer in it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well Al Gore did invent the internet (according to him).


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

That's giving turds a bad rep...just saying.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As I recall after GW Beat him someone did the tale of two homes. Turns out GWs ranch was pretty much a Preppers dream property and off grid with its own energy and water. It never mattered to the left though it was just an inconvenient truth. 

The real crime I'd like to research and write on though, and that is about the carbon emission cap and trade fiasco being propelled by California now. Fortunately most states are ignoring it. Cap and trade requires a market place to buy and sell emission credits, and somehow that is supposed to miraculously clean the air and keep our water clean, but every market place needs a store, or a trading floor, or a system. Gee who do you think built the one CA is using and the progressives are trying to push on the world? Yep, you guessed it, mr billionaire cap and trade market house himself. Al f"ing" Gore.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> As I recall after GW Beat him someone did the tale of two homes. Turns out GWs ranch was pretty much a Preppers dream property and off grid with its own energy and water. It never mattered to the left though it was just an inconvenient truth.
> 
> The real crime I'd like to research and write on though, and that is about the carbon emission cap and trade fiasco being propelled by California now. Fortunately most states are ignoring it. Cap and trade requires a market place to buy and sell emission credits, and somehow that is supposed to miraculously clean the air and keep our water clean, but every market place needs a store, or a trading floor, or a system. Gee who do you think built the one CA is using and the progressives are trying to push on the world? Yep, you guessed it, mr billionaire cap and trade market house himself. Al f"ing" Gore.


Somebodies already done that and he is a Global Warming guy. Even though he believes in it he knows this cap and trade stuff is BS and that Al Gore is a fraud. You can read about it in the WSJ opinion piece written by him. Only thing is you have to sign up for their dumb site to read it. If you're interested: https://www.wsj.com/articles/al-gores-climate-sequel-misses-a-few-inconvenient-facts-1501193349


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He is your typical do as I say and not as I do , what a schmuck, he has cost world economies billions because of he own personal agenda.....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

He said he was going to kill ManBearPig and he lied about that, too...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> He said he was going to kill ManBearPig and he lied about that, too...


I hope I'm not the only one that gets that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Ya coulda left the picture off.
> 
> How do I erase that image from my mind????
> 
> ...


Not Pelosi,Feinstein and Boxer, but The Weyward sisters (The 3 Witches from MacBeth). You can always tell Igor I mean Al Gore is lying, his lips are moving.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that gets that.


Funny, I was hoping I wasn't the only one that would get it when I wrote it...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Funny, I was hoping I wasn't the only one that would get it when I wrote it...


The true threat.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------

